# Suggestion for Best Broadband in Garfa (Kolkata)



## debjit625 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi its my first post in this forum ,I live in Garfa Manasatala kolkata 700075 .
I am having trouble to get an affordable internet broadband connection ,mainly my requirements are unlimited data download  and also within Rs 700 max per month.

I have contacted one of my local cable operator and they have Jetnet ( JETNET Plans ) connection  and as I see their plan compared to Alliance ( Alliance Home Page) and Wish-net ( Wish Net Broadband Service | Broadband in Kolkata | ISP Kolkata ) its very poor.

If anybody knows about any good  broadband connection connection in this area please let me know.

And I have just checked Reliance, their plan Rs 599 seems to be good than Bsnl but again If somebody have any idea about Reliance please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## debjit625 (Feb 8, 2015)

In future it might be helpful so I am posting it here.

Well I guess nobody have any idea of my area i.e.. Garfa.

At last I found one local cable operator providing Wishnet connection ,I have to say Wishnet is good I am using it right now with silversuper plan Rs 663 . They have peering using which I downloaded a 4 GB file in 1 hr at day time ,normally my speed as per my plan is 800kbps and I get almost 760kbps both download and upload and at night its 2 mbps well today I got the connection so I haven't checked the night time speed.

If you live in this area you can contact Nandi Medical Store near senpara .

Good Luck


----------

